# Oregon Hunter



## mycyn (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been looking for a new bow and have become x-eyed with all the info,shooting different bows and research... What I'm down to is a Hoyt Power Hawk,Diamond Stud,or, if can get a reply, a smokin' deal on a Bowtech Caravore Pkg... I hunt Blacktail,Mule Deer and Elk mainly. I'm an older hunter @ 55 and would like some honest third party advice (not a sales guy). My buddy has a Bowtech Admiral, and it seem too much for me and my wallet. I'm fine with a middle of road bow that has what I need to take the game we have here in Oregon... And looking to spend somewhere around 7 1/2 C notes or less...Please, Tell me what you think.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

where in Oregon are you I can point you in the direction of a good shop?


----------



## Full Camp (Jan 8, 2010)

Two weeks ago I picked up a 2009 Black Ice from the bowtech Pro shop for $550. They had alot of 2009 models marked down. They were very good to deal with and you can shoot any of models from Bowtech or Diamond. Don't know where in Oregon you are located but It might be worth a trip down to Eugene, It was for me. Good Luck.


----------

